# How To Eat Crumpets



## merlin (Oct 6, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]*LINK*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]















[/FONT]​


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 6, 2018)

I enjoy an occasional crumpet with butter.  I didn't understand this phrase though "over endless cups of tea and Countdown."  What's a Countdown?

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2018)

Merlin, you got me thinking what's the difference between English muffins and crumpets? 

I used to really love Thomas's English muffins, but they're gotten so small they get lost in the toaster! Whole Foods sells crumpets and my friend loves them but I haven't tried yet.

Any way, per your link, here is the difference-

• Crumpets are always made with milk, but English muffins never do. (Though there are a few recipes that beg to differ.)


• Crumpet batter is just that: a loose batter. English muffins are made from a more firm dough. (Sometimes.)


• Crumpets are made only using baking soda, where as English muffins  are made with yeast or sourdough (and occasionally a little baking soda  to help things along).


• Crumpets are cooked only on one side, so the bottom is flat and  toasted while the top is speckled with holes (delicious,  butter-absorbing holes...). English muffins are more bread-like and are  toasted on both sides. (This one is actually a definite!)


• Crumpets are served whole with the jam and butter are spread right  on top. English muffins are split before serving. (Unless you happen to  like your crumpets split.)


As long as it serves as a vehicle for melted butter and jam, we're  pretty equal opportunity when it comes to breakfast baked goods! Call it  a crumpet or an English muffin, we'll give it a try either way.


Any crumpet or English muffin aficionados out there? What do you have to say?!

Yes, Merlin, what is a Countdown?


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 6, 2018)

I have to correct my last post.  I've never had a crumpet.  I was thinking English muffin, which I now realize is not the same.

Don


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 6, 2018)

Crumpet sounds like a small alien creature or the name of a weird family living next door.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm not keen on them..they get too greasy with all the butter in the holes, plus they are very spongy inside ..not in a nice way.

I prefer Pancakes , or crepes, or Russian Blinis...


----------



## merlin (Oct 6, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I enjoy an occasional crumpet with butter.  I didn't understand this phrase though "over endless cups of tea and Countdown."  What's a Countdown?
> 
> Don



It's a British TV quiz game https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countdown_(game_show)


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 6, 2018)

I tried the first link on that site but it was full of ads so I nixed it.

Anyway, yes we love crumpets. Dripping with butter, spread with Meyer lemon curd (prefer homemade; commercial brands are much too sweet), and topped with whipped heavy cream. DH doesn't like fermented dairy so no clotted cream in our house.

There are two brands available where we live. One is easily found but very poor quality flour, giving a mediocre texture. It never really firms up when toasted, just gets brittle. The better one is Oakrun Farms, but I can only find it at a nearby specialty market. No one else around here seems to carry it. 

English muffins are quite different. Commercial types are very bread-like. In the Napa Valley there's an establishment, Model Bakery, which became famous as Oprah Winfrey's preferred English muffin. She has them flown out to her home.

We don't live that far from Napa so we finally stopped in and bought some to try. It is really excellent but again different from the commercial English muffin. The owner of this artisanal bakery has admitted the dough is based on focaccia dough, which I guessed as soon as I tried one. High EVOO content, the crumb is tender but toasts up crispy, much more easily than commercial EMs. 

It is on the salty side like a good Italian bread - not salt-heavy per se, but much better as a toasted cheese EM than with sweet jams or marmalades. Very good - we usually pre-order when we go up on the first day of a trip, and then pick up our order of a dozen or so, on the way home.


----------



## merlin (Oct 6, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I have to correct my last post.  I've never had a crumpet.  I was thinking English muffin, which I now realize is not the same.
> 
> Don



Here are the different kinds..

*English Muffins






 ​








Blinis







Pikelets (**Pikelets look a lot like the Russian blini to me)
**



​


Crumpets




 











​
*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2018)

Sounds so good-









*Model Bakery
English Muffins*

  Bag of 6
 Price: *$14

*I wouldn't spend that much but might try to make some.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 6, 2018)

We had tea and crumpets in the rain forest in Queensland Australia.  No rain that day, it was an extremely pleasant experience.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2018)

As a child, at "tea parties" with friends and our dolls and tea sets, we always said "have some tea and crumpets' having no idea why....our mothers drank coffee and we had no idea what a crumpet was. 

Who taught us that? A fairy from England?


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 6, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I enjoy an occasional crumpet with butter.  I didn't understand this phrase though "over endless cups of tea and Countdown."  What's a Countdown?
> 
> Don



Countdown is a British TV game show based around words and maths.Been on Channel four since 1982.Managed to miss the earlier reply!Heres some more countdown




Crumpets and melting butter-the only way to eat!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Sounds so good-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




$14 dollars????? mg1:mg1:...


----------



## merlin (Oct 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Sounds so good-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing price Rose the commercial ones are often less than a pound for 4


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2018)

Holly and Merlin, I know! This is the place that Oprah Winfrey orders from, not me!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2018)

How cute Aunt Bea!


----------



## hearlady (Oct 6, 2018)

I grew up eating English muffins however I must have a crumpet!


----------

